# problem connecting to internet after kernel upgrade

## nth10sd

I was using gentoo-sources 2.6.15-r1 and can connect to internet properly. Recently I decided to upgrade the kernel to gentoo-sources 2.6.18-r2 (i compile my own kernel). I initially encountered the iptables problem, but i added that into the kernel config, and the iptables is now compiled and loaded as a module.

The problem comes as I use dhcp to go online, and connecting to internet fails on the new kernel. I have no idea why.

I am willing to post configs of all necessary files. Can someone pls list them so I can copy and paste here?

----------

## psycepa

first of all post an error which occurs while connecting, ie while running /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

make sure you have a driver for your ethernet card enabled in the kernel, or if it is a module, that you have module loaded (lsmod)

you can also post your /etc/conf.d/net file here although methink that the problem lies somewhere else...

----------

## nth10sd

it says cannot get a valid dhcp signal when attempted to start.

2.6.18-r2 used the .config file from 2.6.15-r1, so the config should contain the driver for the ethernet port, which is onboard VIA Rhine adapter 10/100Mbps (i compile the driver support into the kernel). The iptables was the one that had to be added, and as a module.

my /etc/conf.d/net has the new configuration:

```

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="-HDN"

```

----------

